

You should stay for the sprints. - forsaken
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2009/nov/16/you-should-stay-sprints/

======
mhb
What are "sprints"?

~~~
mgrouchy
Via Wikipedia
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_%28software_development%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_%28software_development%29)

But in this context he means after the conference working with other attendees
in sprints on things probably mentioned during the conference. Advantages
being that generally many of the devs you will work with at these conferences
are "experts" in their fields.

( Edit: That wikipedia article actually references these type of sprints as
well. )

